# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  New Male Pixie Frog!

## pixiefrogman

Today I went to a reptile show, and I bought a male pixie frog! I don't know the age of him but he is definately a male. He is 6.5 inches svl.  I haven't named him yet, help me think of a name.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Meatball

Nice.  Now I'm going to hit you with a couple of questions lol.  What reptile show did you go to? How many African Bullfrogs did they have? How much was he?

Congrats though, I know you were as well as many people still are in search of one like this.

As for a name, I think you should come up with one yourself

----------


## Jace

*Congrats!  Looks like a healthy boy.  Can't think of any decent names right now, though.*

----------


## PacManMan

Man TJ,
I cant believe your dad would be as thrilled as he was about you buying a HUGE FROG!!! Good luck with him...
                                Matt :Smile: 

P.S. A good name would be...Albert(Fat Albert)Lol.

----------


## pixiefrogman

> Nice.  Now I'm going to hit you with a couple of questions lol.  What reptile show did you go to? How many African Bullfrogs did they have? How much was he?
> 
> Congrats though, I know you were as well as many people still are in search of one like this.
> 
> As for a name, I think you should come up with one yourself


I went to the F.I.R.E. expo in Orlando, surprisingly there were only 2 pixies at the whole show! And he was $150, the price you have to pay to get a real ABF.

----------


## pixiefrogman

> Man TJ,
> I cant believe your dad would be as thrilled as he was about you buying a HUGE FROG!!! Good luck with him...
>                                 Matt
> 
> P.S. A good name would be...Albert(Fat Albert)Lol.


Yea I can't believe he was either, lol I was thinking Fat Albert too! Thanks!

----------


## Jace

*Wow, Pyxies are expensive in the U.S.!!  The most I paid for my male was $80 Canadian...my female was $60, and my other full grown male I got for free.....*

----------


## Amphibians

Nice to see somebody actually getting what they paid for. Lots of Afrcan Bullfrog mislabeling threads lately. 150 is a bit much for my blood. I lucked out though, got mine for 25, thanks to misinformed pet store owner who was selling it as a pacman

----------


## pixiefrogman

> *Wow, Pyxies are expensive in the U.S.!!  The most I paid for my male was $80 Canadian...my female was $60, and my other full grown male I got for free.....*


Tell me about it lol! True pixies are just sooo hard to find, at least where I live. Like I said above, there were only 2 pixie frogs at the whole expo! Maybe I should move to Canada lol!

----------


## mtm

Looks like Jabba the hut.  How about Jabba?

----------


## onedge30

TJ, 

You got a great deal. I saw the pixies at the show and that pixie is worth at least $300. Good get. I spent some of my time talking to guy at that booth. Very nice and knowledgeable. 

I have been watching a female, from a different vendor, for months. She is around 5" svl and $250. Any Pixie adspersus are very difficult to find currently. Supposedly there is a real shortage, right now.

I have two that I bought at the Daytona show last year that are 4-5 inches svl. It looks like one of the two is a female. I am thrilled to have a pair. 

Great pixie. 

Cheers,

Jeff

----------


## pixiefrogman

And there aren't many people wanting to buy a female pixie either, most people want males. I have been trying to sell my female for a couple of weeks now on Craigslist, but I'm having no luck.

----------


## Meatball

> And there aren't many people wanting to buy a female pixie either, most people want males. I have been trying to sell my female for a couple of weeks now on Craigslist, but I'm having no luck.


Use kingsnake instead.

----------


## Deku

@TJ: Nice finds! But here is my recommendation. Now just a thought! But why not keep the female, and since you have a male.... Why not start a breeding programm? Pixie frogs are going to become a monolopy if this keeps up. Btw I remember seeing a "true" giant pixie frog for 35bucks in a store I went to once. It was treated like an american bullfrog but in a small tank. Tank was filfthy though. I think it was afemale? its been there for over a year. Or maybe it was a dwarf. I doubt it though. Anywho. With some luck and knowledge. Should you breed them, you can get some dough out of it. Dont put it up more than a 120. Unless you're a world known breeder. Its so you build up your reputation and then you get more sales. Plus, pixies lay a ton of egg. If you put one for 100bucks each then yeah.  Oh as for males. I dont know if this works for frogs. But this works for turtles. If you keep the temperature higher I think you get males. Or was it females? Well its like this if you keep the temp high you mainly get one sex batch. Same with low temps. But check with other people. XD I think this works for avians too? I dont know. Since both hatch from eggs(just brainstorming). Hmmm make sure to let them grow a bit. Atleast 3-4inches(sub-adults). You post pictures on a site, youtube videos(of the adults laying the eggs, then hatching, then the whole metamorphosis process-only stages like tail and head, leg, legs, front legs, no tail, etc.), advertisements, referances, REFUNDS, etc. And you should start getting buyers at some point which if they get a  "good" buy then they will probably tell their friends and online forums like these. ;] JUST a thought. 
@Jeff: Glad to know you found some true giants. Btw this d oesnt just happens with frogs. Ived seen people get conned thinking they're buying one animal but they are buying another. Its not just online. Even petstores. Ived seen red eared sliders pass off as "cooters" on certain petstores. In reality these are REALLY old adult RES. RES loose their bright red patches after 10 years or so. Their shells darken, and so do their colors. Only the stripes remain. Not many people are intelligent en ough to tell appart. 
@Meatball: Good luck with the finding a true giant. You should try a local petstore. Even try petsmarts, sure they may have the animal sick, but a few vet visits wont cure. Or just order one in a lfs. Personally I think giants should not go for more than 50bucks. 
@Jo anna: I guess it is hard to find pixies. Oddly enough I find them like crazy. I have this thing that when Iam not looking for something I find it. But when Iam I dont find it. LOL. Maybe you should breed yours and ALSO start your own breeding project?

----------


## pixiefrogman

The only problem is that it is extremely extremely hard to breed pixie frogs. That is why there are few people who do it. Making these frogs so valuable.

----------


## Jace

*I just don't get the not wanting female Pyxies.  I love my female.  She may not get as big, but she has twice the personality!! *

----------


## pixiefrogman

Lol, I know what your saying! My male pixies isn't sassy like my female.

----------


## Deku

> The only problem is that it is extremely extremely hard to breed pixie frogs. That is why there are few people who do it. Making these frogs so valuable.


try......?

----------


## Jace

*Honestly, would you buy a $300 frog?  I just can't imagine a frog being worth that much, never mind paying that.  I love my Pyxies, don't get me wrong, and I have been offered quite a bit of money for my males, but I just can't wrap my head around paying that much for an animal that, let's be honest, sits in dirt, eats, poops and likes to soak in water. * 

*TJ, may I ask why you are selling your female? *

----------


## pixiefrogman

Jo-Anna, the reason I want to sell my female pixie is because on top of my two pixie frogs I have two leopard geckos and fish. As you know it's expensive to own multiple animals. I originally planned to only own one pixie frog, and I wanted a male. Most likely I won't be able to sell my female regardless, because most buyers want the big males.

TJ

----------


## onedge30

@Kevin, yes, I have seen many reptiles sold as the 'popular' species, when they should really know that it is not that species. I get that some amphibians are hard to tell, but get the knowledge or sell it as an unknown. 
@TJ, I would have to see your pixie in person. If it is the one I have seen on craigslist,  Just asking. http://orlando.craigslist.org/pet/1852860956.html
Hey TJ, let me give you a call. I will come up and take a look. If it is a female adspersus, I will take it. Ok, talked with your Dad. I will see you this weekend.
@ Jo-anna, yea it does seem like a lot when you look at alone. But when you look at it compared to other reptiles, not so much. I just bought a juvinile bull snake for $100, and that was a good price. So, for an adult pixie, not really that bad. And rare, right now. So you have to pay more.

I would like to try natural breeding in the spring, it I can get a set of adults that are old enough.

----------


## Deku

> Jo-Anna, the reason I want to sell my female pixie is because on top of my two pixie frogs I have two leopard geckos and fish. As you know it's expensive to own multiple animals. I originally planned to only own one pixie frog, and I wanted a male. Most likely I won't be able to sell my female regardless, because most buyers want the big males.
> 
> TJ


Just breed them. Cut down expenses. Like instead of buying expensive food for fish. Make prepared diet(gel suspensions). I think YOU COULD do this for your pixie frogs too. A gel suspensions puts all the necessary nutrients into one food. Made of clear jello(gelatin). Try keeping costs down by other methods. Breed the adults and sell the offsprings by 50-100bucks a piece. It should pay for the boarding place for the adults. ;]

----------


## Kurt

Most frogs will not eat things unless they are moving. So I don't think your idea will work.

----------


## onedge30

@Kurt, you would be surprised at what a pixie will try and eat! LOL Fingers, substrate, the side of a dish, spray bottle nozzle ..... etc.

Maybe with just a little movement close to their mouth should be enough. Interesting thought tho on the gel mix idea. Could make a cricket, krill, worm, fish, vitamin slushy and chill it.  :Smile:

----------


## Jace

*Yes, it does get expensive to feed.  Right now my collection includes: 2 dogs, 3 cats, 2 Leopard geckos, 9 Fire Belly Toads, 3 African Giant Bullfrogs, 1 Pacific Chorus Frog, 1 American Bullfrog, 2 tadpoles, 15 Madacascar Hissing roaches (and counting), and 1 Pink Toe tarantula.  It's probably a good thing I have officially run out of space!!*  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Thats nothing! I have 2 scorpions, 1 fish, 10 salamanders, 42 frogs, 2 turtles, 1 lizard, and 8 snakes.

----------


## Jace

*Lol-yes, but you breed most of your animals-that's not the same!  Oh, and I have three fish as well...oops, sorry fishies!  I would love to try a salamander....I fell in love with one at the pet store, but our house is too warm for it during the summer.  One day, hopefully. *

----------


## Deku

> @Kurt, you would be surprised at what a pixie will try and eat! LOL Fingers, substrate, the side of a dish, spray bottle nozzle ..... etc.
> 
> Maybe with just a little movement close to their mouth should be enough. Interesting thought tho on the gel mix idea. Could make a cricket, krill, worm, fish, vitamin slushy and chill it.


Hmm well thats PART of the idea. What you put in there is the animals NATURAL diet, and then you add SOME supplements.I do this for my turtle. So dont follow my ideas on this part. But what I put in is:
-3cuttle bones
-4table spoons of vitamin powder
-20crickets
-30earthworms
-20/30 other insects 
-Crustaceans(whole crab, lobster, shrimp)
-Mollusks(5clams without the shell, 25large snails with shell and all)
-fish(Trout whole trout, and other fresh water fish)


See this is what id put in the blender then get it to "smoothie". Course I maybe innacurate on what I just said I put but its like I put 30%insects, 20%mollusks, 20%percent veggies(leafy mainly, and the rest be stuff like carrots, and etc), 5% fruits(high sugars not too good) and then 20% fish. Lol I know im 5% extra but I put extra gunk in there. Lol I make a few extra batches. I make them all different a bit. They all have the same stuff for the most part. But each have like 3 different extra stuff to give it flavor for the turtles. So they arent just eating the same old thing. Sometimes Ill add a dead mouse on one of them along with some other stuff. Or maybe ill add an expensive fish, like halibut or something. You know where Iam going with this? I do this for my own turtles because I like variety. My friend did SOMETHING like this before but a bit different in what he put in. 
Anywho all you do is just take the stuff you want your frogs to eat. put it in the blender for liquify. Then you make tasteless  jello aka transparent jello. You mix it in and make a few batches put it on the freezer and voila. :U You have a stinky food now. But be sure to cover the whole thing cause the smell lingers and it smells like a dead horse.

----------


## onedge30

Well, TJ's little pixie adspersus has a new home with me.  :Big Grin: 

Now I 'think' I have 1.2.0.

----------


## Jace

*Congrats, Jeff.  Do I hear the splish splash of tadpoles in your future?*

----------

